# silver with titanium



## Gold Trail (Sep 10, 2009)

I have access to hundreds of pounds of silver mixed with titanium. 

I have offered it several refiners, but they dont want it due to damage to there furnaces caused by the titanium.

Question is, is this "mess" (these are drippings from production) able to be separated with chemicals?

if so, what process would be recomended?

Or is this just one of "those things" thats better off left alone?

Ryan


----------



## 4metals (Sep 10, 2009)

The issue with titanium is it can cause major damage when molten because it catches fire around certain other metals.

You won't digest it easily either, can you roll it out thin in a rolling mill and try to nitric leach out the silver? The titanium will passivate from the nitric so this may only work if the silver is high enough in concentration to leach out. 

Definitely a tough one! 

With silver at its current value it may not pay, but stockpile it for the day when silver hits $100.


----------



## Gold Trail (Sep 10, 2009)

4metals, i wish i had more info on this material. i can get about 0.70 a lb for titanium
and i dont know what the concentrations are, how clean the materials are, ect. the problem is the client wants 
paid for this material, but hasnt produced any samples yet and with the titanium issue, an assay may
be out of the question too. 

I may lust offer a low ball offer on this ,material and stock it to mess with when time allows

thanks for your in sight on this odd ball alloy

Ryan


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2009)

don't know if this will be of any help--
I have been doing silver contact points, some of larger types have metals which are very hard to melt compared to silver or copper and such,tantalum (also hard for acids to attck passivates, and very high melting temperature). but with flux and extra heat and I get them melted,into bars, (some bars I make contain alot of copper from plated silver,I use silver solder added as the phosphorous in the silver solder helps). these bars I break down to powders in electrolytic cell using electrolisis , in a nitric electrolyte, as I usually do alot of copper also in this cell, I guess you can call it copper nitrate, this takes time but makes it much easier for acids to attack these metals (as powders) and saves me on the ammount of acid I use.

as a side note even take these and hang them on the side of my coffee pot , in the coffee pot I'll have a dirty metal mix in either acid peroxide , or aqua regia, and using these impure silver bars to cement out values from my solutions I have concentrating, of course this adds silver and PGM's from the contact points to my powders I am cementing out, but this is just recovery for the powders to be refined later. 

hey if you dont want to mess with it and can get it at a fair price maybe resale to some of use on the forum to give it a try, and that need some metals at a fair deal?

?? 100 dollars for silver?? good night what will the price of bread be then??
seems like when metals rise so does our bread, but my wallet just gets flatter.

here are some of the metals electrical points can contain, silver, gold, platinum, palladium indium, cadmium, molybedenum, iron, zink, magnesium, tungsten, carbon, tin, cobalt,nickel, the springs and bars can have copper, berylium, bronze, kovar, magnesium, zirconium, maybe few other metals.
these do not as far as I know contain titanium.
as far as I can tell tungsten melts at something like 3.380 deg C. of coarse when metals are mixed melting points change.
tungsten and molybedenum like tungsten can be very hard for nitric or aqua regia to attack as they passivate oxidize and make a protective layer, similar to how silver does with gold.
for tungsten concentrated 30% peroxide H2O2 + HCl for me seems to work well to dissolve,let react till stops then heating,(at least with the silver contacts), would also try this with the other's. palladium will disolve in nitric slowly (orange brown). if silver content is high platinum will disolve in nitric (without silver it won't normally) silver content has bearing on this also takes some time.
Edited to correct mistaken metal, and add a lil info, as far as I understand this.


----------

